# Shy cardinals...



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

I have a 36 gallon planted tank with the following inhabitants:

9 Cardinal Tetras
2 Oto cats
2 Cory cats 
3 male dwarf platies

and about 2 months ago added a male betta

The tank has been set up for a year and all the fish are healthy and I have had all of them (including the betta) for over a year.

36 gallon corner bowfront
3 watts per gallon of lighting
Black substrate

My question is...now that the tank has really grown in I find that I rarely see my cardinals. They seem very shy and are always in the shadowy areas of the tank. I know that they prefer darker tanks and with the corner bowfront lighting set-up the back corner is darkest.

Anyway, they are not scared of the other fish - the betta is VERY docile and the platies are friendly plus I see them come out and swim around, but only when they can't see me - like when I stand way away from the tank (like in the doorway of the room) with the lights on in the tank but off in the room.

I know they were probably wild caught but I am just wondering if others have had this experience with these fish.

Oddly, when I got these fish I didn't know that much about fish keeping and had them in a 5 gallon tank. They were much friendlier in the 5 gallon...

I kind of feel like I've given them a "too natural" home to hide in...

Here are some pics of the tank:


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup, you're right.... They probably just love you for the beautiful thick shelter you've provided them. 
Mine are the same way when I let their tank grow in. I just did a big prune the other day, and now they're all back out schooling again.


----------



## gibmaker (Jan 3, 2007)

When I let my tank get sloppy and dont trim it for a while they pretty much all dissapear, hiding and swimming around in all of the real thick stuff.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

This is true of black neon tetras as well. I have 12-14 of them in a 20 gallon tall and I can see them flit about a bit when I'm sitting 6+ feet away. As soon as I move they vanish into the plants in the background. After a trim they are a bit more visible, but they always manage to find a hiding spot when the see me.


----------



## kelliope (Apr 13, 2006)

Well it's good to know it happens to others as well.  I do have to trim up the tank (although my betta loves it the way it is!), but even with the trim, due to the tank shape - corner bow front - they still will have that dark back corner to hang out in...oh well...

Does anyone know if rummy nose tetras are less flighty? Or the harlequin rasboras?


----------



## tao (Jun 15, 2005)

Walk past, feed, walk away quickly. Walk past, feed, walk away quickly. Feed them at the front of the tank, only give them a little bit each time, because otherwise it adds up.

Eventually, they swim up everytime they see you, which leaves you with the problem of never getting any natural behavior. The fish in my desktop tank are watching me right now.


----------



## furballi (Feb 2, 2007)

My cards always associate me with food. Spend a little more time feeding them live food and they will come out when you approach the tank.

These are shy fish. They will always seek cover when someone approach the tank. It will take about 30 seconds for them to recognize you as a friend or a foe.

It's best to allow jungle val or corkscrew val to drape over the top of the tank, because cards do not like direct light from above. With plants at the water surface, the cards will spend a lot more time in the open water. I would also add another 5 to 6 cards to give the school a greater sense of security.

I have a dominant male and female in this tank. They will come up to the glass long enough for a measurement. The larger, more dominant fish set the tone for the school.

These guys are also very fond of neons' eggs. They will spend hours picking among the gravel for the am spawn.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've found that rummynose will swim all over the tank. They usually stay in the bottom 1/2 of the tank, but will make little little forrays to the upper layers frequently. They school MUCH more nicely than cards too which is a plus. They move from foreground to background and play in and out of the plants and hardscape constantly. They're absolutely fun to watch. I have 2 dozen in a 180g tank which gives them lots of room to roam. When they were in a 46g they moved around less often, but still schooled fairly well.

Harelquins school just as tightly as the rummies and usually stay in the upper 1/2 of the tank. Personally, I'd rate rummies and harlequins as the #1 and #2 best schoolers for planted tanks, respectively.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I have the same experience as Guaiac with the Rummies and Harlequins being out and about more, so yes they are very nice schooling fish for the planted tank.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

Isn't saying "shy" and "cardinal" redundant? LOL.

Cardinals are used as "dither" fish by other fish. Since they are so skittish, they can watch them. If the cardinals are out swimming around, it's safe. But if they scatter, then it's time to be vigilant.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

cs_gardener said:


> This is true of black neon tetras as well.


Not mine - I see a lot more of my 5 black neons than I do of my 6 Pristellas or 3 Cardinals (who tend to hang around the denser growth & driftwood).


----------

